# some of my albino discus



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

some pics of some of my albinos
albino maze leopard 3.5inch TL

















Albino Red Cover 4.5 TL









Albino Royal blue 4.5-5.5 TL

























enjoy! cause i sure do!


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice discus, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying them. They are looking great.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice discus.......imo albino maze leopard lack red in the iris.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> Nice discus.......imo albino maze leopard lack red in the iris.


 I agree Francis.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

They look great, my favourite is the A. Royal Blue. That is a stunner. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

IceBlue said:


> They look great, my favourite is the A. Royal Blue. That is a stunner. Thanks for posting.


Thanks. hope i can get a pair of them.


----------

